# Wheelie Pic



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is a "Dad Assisted" Wheelie from several months ago of my lil Guy on his lil kfx before we got him "THE BRUTE"











As you can see, all I was doin was givin him a lil Throttle help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! :rockn: sweet


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Rock on, dad!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Your a cool dad


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

thats cool


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

HAHAHAH!!!!:wiggle:


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice Perry, He's loving that!!! WHUUUUUUM POW!!!!!!!


----------

